# high shoulders



## Rick the tooler (Aug 31, 2012)

do anyone have a sure fire way of getting rid of the high shoulder on seams.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Trowell the whole wall from floor to ceiling 1/4 thick :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Rick the tooler said:


> do anyone have a sure fire way of getting rid of the high shoulder on seams.


if you want it gone ...use a power sander and then ff the seam. or you could plane the 2x4 down where the seam is. this will suck the seam in deeper and the high shoulder will be gone. or you could do a level 5 job


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Basically, you have to blow it out. It's a PITA, especially if the entire job has it.

Remember, we do drywall not plaster.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

How would you blow it out just coat the side that the shoulders on?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Split it out like a butt joint. Then check with a 12" straight blade and then coat again where necessary. If I have bad shouldered rock which needs a good finish, I have had good luck putting a very slight crown on the fill coat down the middle. After butts are done and dry I come back and split the bands out making very sure not to over fill the split out. But this is a lot of work to do in an entire job. If the rock is that bad I would tell so to my supplier. It really is beyond what someone should be expected to do. Its just that sometimes you have to.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Split it out like a butt joint. Then check with a 12" straight blade and then coat again where necessary. If I have bad shouldered rock which needs a good finish, I have had good luck putting a very slight crown on the fill coat down the middle. After butts are done and dry I come back and split the bands out making very sure not to over fill the split out. But this is a lot of work to do in an entire job. If the rock is that bad I would tell so to my supplier. It really is beyond what someone should be expected to do. Its just that sometimes you have to.


It's A sad bag of shaky Jake !!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I think he said get rid of it...its a illusion. just bust the seam out and we can to magic to walls


----------

